# Crooked nose



## Bryon (Sep 17, 2012)

My wife and I are thinking about taking in a dog that a friend of a friend is no longer wanting to keep. She is a full-blooded basset hound and she has a pretty obvious facial deformity. I want to see if anyone has any ideas on what it could be. We're not concerned about her appearance we just don't want to get attached to a dog that has a serious illness. We plan on taking her to our vet as soon as we get her but I just want to get some info ahead of time if I can.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

It doesn't look so much like the nose itself is crooked, more like the jaws are seriously unbalanced. 

I forget what it's called, but there is a genetic problem that causes jaw deformities that isn't a problem per se, but you couldn't show the dog and you certainly shouldn't breed it. I wish I could remember what it's called.

Definitely have a vet check him out, though.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Dur. It's called "wry mouth" and it's caused by malocclusion, which is 



> the deformation of a dog's jaw structure, leaving either the mandible (lower jaw) or the maxilla (upper jaw) out of line, or the increased growth of a single side of a jaw, causing twisting of the jaws (wry mouth).
> 
> Malocclusion is mostly hereditary although retaining the baby teeth can force adult teeth to erupt out of line, resulting in gum injury and painful chewing. This form of malocclusion can be corrected easily by pulling the baby teeth if caught early enough.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bryon (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She sure is a pretty girl! I hope you are able to take her and work her issue out.


----------

